

IOS-4 tracks your location about 100 times a day - jitbit
http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/20/researchers-find-ios-4-records-your-location-in-system-file-syn/

======
allwein
Where did this title come from? It's mentioned nowhere in the article and is,
in fact, inaccurate.

~~~
jitbit
It's in the video. Around 4m05sec

